# Required receptacles on wallspace with a pocket door



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2019)

Here is the scenario to ponder:

If you had an existing building level 2 renovation for a dwelling unit in a high rise with post-tension slabs that created wallspace for a pocket door which now would required a receptacle now that there is wall space 24" or greater, is there a product or method available to install a required receptacle?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2019)

One method would be making the wall where the pocket door is located a little thicker with additional framing in order to accommodate the required receptacle box depth.

If that is not possible, is there a product?  How do you ensure wiring will stay secured and out of the way of the sliding pocket door?


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2019)

jar546 said:


> If that is not possible, is there a product? How do you ensure wiring will stay secured and out of the way of the sliding pocket door?



Not my problem....Wall space is wall space. The PD cavity shouldn't be longer than 4' which would give you 24" of existing wall to work with too...


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Shallow switch boxes installed in a pocket door frame, looks like it needs a metal guard to protect the 14g romex wiring, but looks doable. Get "er" done!


----------



## MtnArch (Mar 7, 2019)

Use a 2x6 wall and a pocket door for a 2x4 wall - hold the pocket door to the side away from the outlet.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2019)

Wiremold,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...................yuck.  LOL


----------



## LCBob (Mar 7, 2019)

A floor receptacle is another option to meet this requirement.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2019)

LCBob said:


> A floor receptacle is another option to meet this requirement.



Absolutely and always has been an option.  In the case posted above, it is a high rise existing building with a post-tension slab.  Not an option.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2019)

Use framing  case molding at the opening to create a cavity for an outlet - as long as both sides are boxy, it shouldn't really be noticed.


----------

